# Lansing Area Meet n Greet



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

To all Lansing are M-S'ers (and anyone who wants to join in):
Seems like it has been awhile since there has been a get together in this area. Talked with Steve (Garden Bay) last night, and we thought we would like to get one started. We were thinking about some evening this month to share some brews, swap some stories and restore/establish some connections.
We have a couple suggestions about time/location and would like some input about preferences:

A: Steve said we could get together in his basement bar, if we could meet 
on a Friday or Saturday, make it a BYOB and go outside to smoke. For 
those of you who have not been to Steve's place, click on this link to 
see it:
http://www.noneckschevelle.com/images/carpics/SteveAshClassicCarBar.htm

B: Meet some evening during the week at a watering hole somewhere in the 
Lansing area. A couple suggestions are Reno's Sports Bar on West 
Saginaw, Sammy's Lounge on Jolly Rd or the Draft House on Business 27 in
DeWitt. 

If interested, please post your preferences or suggestions for locations and possible dates. We can go with whatever the majority wants.
Thanks,
DaveW


----------



## ClamMan30 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi guys,

I think that my g/f and I would be up for something in the Lansing/DeWitt area. I'm open to any of the above-mentioned establishments - so I won't suggest any favorites. I'm unsure of her member name, but she is a member as well. Keep throwing some ideas out there and maybe we can come up with something solid.

John


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

If it was the Dewitt area would be tough for me during the week. Friday nights would be out also. Saturday night would be a possibility with enough advance notice.
Another place that would be good during the week would be Leo's Lodge, not because its a favorite but because I know where it is.
We had one at Hooters once also.

Wally


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

ill see what i can do. you know we can always have it at omar's.


----------



## ClamMan30 (Feb 12, 2005)

Omar's would be great also - my g/f can just slide over to our table after her shift ends if she hasn't been there already...j/k of course.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

franks press box on the west side... and pick a hockey night!


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I'd be up for the Draft House as I'm nearly half way home from work from there. 

Mike


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

I am in for Leo's lounge easy to get too and the atmosphere is great too(dead stuff on the walls and cold beer)




Rob


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Leo's is nice. As for dates, Mondays or Fridays are best, although I might be able to swing a Tuesday or Thursday.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

leo's does have that back corner or the porch... pick a nite, lets shake it up!





mpatmcg said:


> Leo's is nice. As for dates, Mondays or Fridays are best, although I might be able to swing a Tuesday or Thursday.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Pick a night and let us know..Thursdays are best for me....I dont have to work Fridays....:evil:...Meeting at Steve's would work also...I live on the west side so Franks press box or Reno's west are both within a mile of my place..


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I'm with everyone else. Pick a date and place and if I can swing it, I'll be there!


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

I've never been to Leo's Lounge...always been packed when I got there, and had to find someplace else. Do they take reservations for a group? Pick a time Dave...I'll be there, ...where ever "there" is.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Let's try *Leo's Lodge, 2525 West Jolly Rd., Tuesday Oct 25, at 7:00*. Seems like that is the place that was mentioned the most often. Also, hopefully not so crowded on a Tuesday night, especially that early. That way, if guys want to come but can't get there till later, we will have a table. I don't know about reservations, but once I get a tally of the number interested, I will call and find out. Also, if they don't, I'll get there a bit early to hold a table. For those who don't know me, I will be the confused looking guy: wearing my MSU sweatshirt and my son's UofM cap :lol: 
Thanks to everyone for contributing their ideas. I hope the ones who suggested other places and times can still make it.
Sound OK?
Dave


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Darn! I'm going to U2 that night in detroit,have fun fella's


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Garden Bay said:


> Pick a time Dave...I'll be there, ...where ever "there" is.


Any time except Oct. 25 :lol: My son's birthday.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I'll be there Dave. For those who can't make it, there will be other days. No matter what date, there will be some that will have conflicting events.

Look forward to meeting some people from the area.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Looks like Tuesday is a bad night so far. Let's try *Monday Oct 24 * instead.
Still at Leo's Lodge.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

at Leo's on Jolly rd, I'll do my best to be there.

Wally


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Unless the boss comes up with a reason not for me to go, I'll be there.


----------

